# TV Inquiry - Have you suffered with debt?



## Kaisa

Hi everyone,

I'm working for a television production company based in Abu Dhabi.

We are currently producing a new series about business and finance.

I am looking for an Arabic speaker, who has suffered with debt but has now recovered from it, to share his/her success story with us on camera. 

If you know anyone who would be willing to take part, please do let me know!

We're looking to film as soon as possible (the week beginning 1 December), and the filming wouldn't take more than 2-3 hours.

Many many thanks for your help!!


----------

